# 1/3 stop or 1/2 stop for exposure



## shipshooter (Oct 10, 2014)

Hello forum, I was interested in what is the most common stop settings among forum members.
Thanks for your time.


----------



## Derrel (Oct 10, 2014)

One-third EV setting adjustments for me.


----------



## CameraClicker (Oct 10, 2014)

I use thirds.  Adjustment is slightly finer.  Lots of times it makes little difference.  You can easily be a stop either way depending on where and how you meter.


----------



## KmH (Oct 10, 2014)

I use the DSLR default setting of 1/3 stop steps./
As mentioned 1/3 stop steps gives you a little more control than 1/2 stop steps.
No doubt, to an untrained eye a 1/3 stop step is not readily apparent.


----------



## shipshooter (Oct 11, 2014)

KmH said:


> I use the DSLR default setting of 1/3 stop steps./
> As mentioned 1/3 stop steps gives you a little more control than 1/2 stop steps.
> No doubt, to an untrained eye a 1/3 stop step is not readily apparent.


Thanks for the prompt replies, I double checked my camera and it is indeed set to 1/3 stop
Thanks again for your time


----------



## snowbear (Oct 11, 2014)

1/3 stop on the D40 and the N90s, full stops on the Nikkormat and Minolta.


----------



## weepete (Oct 11, 2014)

1/3 stops for me too.


----------

